# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Worlds Fastest Bike

## badboy rulzzzz

Y2K

General information 
Model: Marine Turbine Technologies Y2K Turbine Superbike 
Year: 2003 
Category: Sport 
Rating: 76.8 out of 100. Show full rating and compare with other bikes 
Engine and transmission 
Engine type: Gas turbine 
Power: 320.00 HP (233.6 kW)) @ 52000 RPM 
Torque: 576.30 Nm (58.8 kgf-m or 425.1 ft.lbs) @ 2000 RPM 
Gearbox: 2-speed 
Physical measures 
Dry weight: 226.8 kg (500.0 pounds) 
Seat height: 800 mm (31.5 inches) If adjustable, lowest setting. 
Wheelbase: 1,727 mm (68.0 inches) 
Chassis and dimensions 
Frame type: Aluminum alloy 
Front tyre dimensions: 120/60-ZR17  
Rear tyre dimensions: 200/50-ZR17  
Front brakes: Dual disc 
Front brakes diameter: 320 mm (12.6 inches) 
Rear brakes: Dual disc 
Rear brakes diameter: 320 mm (12.6 inches) 
Speed and acceleration 
Top speed: 402.3 km/h (250.0 mph) 
1/4 mile (0.4 km): 9.800 seconds 
Power/weight ratio: 1.4109 HP/kg 
Other specifications 
Fuel capacity: 34.00 litres (8.98 gallons)

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

bikes to cool hai..but yeh "general information' meri samajh main nahi aati :s

----------


## ali18

Shape itni achi nahi lagi mujhe waise specifications r gud ~

----------


## Moona

hmm ...sahpe hume bhi pasand nai aii ....cudv been cooler ...
thnx sharin .. :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

WOW this is my fav bikes n wot about ninja bikes i think they r the best

----------


## Omar

Well thats great i ahve one pic of Pakistan Fastest and Most Customized Bike and that is here

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

Wow interesting

----------


## rashad

it looks nice

----------


## murali614

Thanks for sharing

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

ur welcome

----------


## Omar

no no me welcome lol

----------


## Ronaldinhio

I JUST WANT TO RIDE ONCE ON THIS BIKE
AND I HEARD IS MA JET ENGINE HAI

----------


## ajju

thnx man

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nice

----------


## mytonse

Kool Dudes..

Something to wish for!!

Badboy and racer ..MArvellous !!

----------


## farzanakhalid

Hello!! World

----------


## jameswilliam

It is an interesting information with the ability of the bike. I like the cubic capacity of the engine which provides the better efficiency and capability on the way. Another thing is that I like the design and pick up structure which gives the great excitement at the time of the ride it.

----------

